# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  اكتمال اعضاء قائمة الاتحاد والعمل

## الحصن نيوز

- اكتملت قائمة الاتحاد والعمل التي ضمت النائب السابق المهندس عدنان السواعير العجارمه والتي تعد من القوائم التي تشكل قوة منافسة في الدئرة الخامسة لوجود اسماء لها ثقل شعبي في مناطقها فالنائب عدنان السواعير العجارمه يحظى بشعبية قوية داخل قرى لواء ناعور وقصبتها وخارج اللواء في الدائرة الخامسة وينطلق من قاعدة قوية جماهيريا، وهو نائب اللواء مرتين ويمتلك من الخبرة والقبول خاصة بين فئة الشباب مايؤهله لمنافسة قوية تكاد الاولى في الدائرة الخامسة.
وتضم القائمة ايضا المحامي عماد المساعفه العجارمه والذي ينطلق من قاعدة قوية كانت تشكل فارقاً في كل الانتخابات النيابية السابقة.
مايميز هذه القائمة انها تشكلت من كل اطياف الدائرة الخامسة ولم تقتصر على جهة او فئة معينة وضمت اسماء لها وزنها وحضورها الجماهيري في الدائرة الخامسة وانطلقت من قواعد شعبية تشكل ثقلا في الدائرة الخامسة ومن هذه الاسماء المهندس فضيل النهار العبادي الذي يعتبر المرشح الاقوى في منطقة مرج الحمام ويحظى بامتداد جماهيري واسع في الدائرة الخامسة.
ومن الاسماء القوية في الكتلة لطفي الديراباني والذي تمتد شعبيته من لواء ناعور ومرج الحمام الى وادي السير وباقي مناطق الدائرة ويمتلك سيرة ذاتية معتدلة داخل الدائرة تمكنه من المنافسة وبشدة.
والمهندسة رند الحاصلة على ماجستير الهندسة الميكانيكية/ الطاقة المتجددة- الجامعه الاردنية، وبكالوريوس المياه والبيئة - الجامعه الهاشمية، شهادة إدارة المشاريع للمحترفين-معهد إدارة المشاريع الامريكي، وباحث زائر جامعة روما - إيطاليا، ومؤسس ورئيس المستشارين لشركة المتجهات للطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة الطاقة، وداعمة في مجال المسؤلية المجتمعية، التعليم العالي الأقل حظا، تمكين المرأة المهني، وتحظى باقبال منقطع النظير في الدائرة الخامسة.
والدكتور زياد الحجاج والذي يحمل درجة الدكتوراة في الاجتماع من جامعة مؤتة، وشهادتي الماجستير في أصول التربية والإدارة المالية وتم اختياره بالاجماع العشائري ويحظى بدعم كبيرمن قاعدته الانتخابية.
والدكتور خلدون اسحاقات عن المقعد الشركسي / الشيشاني عن الدائرة الخامسة ويحظى بقبول شديد في دائرته الانتخابية وبين عشائر الشركس والشيشان ويعد الاقوىبينالمرشحين لهذا المقعد
وضمت القائمة كذلك الدكتورة سراب شرف التي اطلقت العديد من المبادرات الاجتماعية والبيئية وتعتبر ناشطة اجتماعية في مجال حقوق المرأة وحقوق الانسان وتحظى بقاعدة شعبية واسعة.
وقد اطلقت القائمة نداء لابناء الدائرة الخامسة هذا نصة
'وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم و رسوله والمؤمنون' صدق الله العظيم
بعد الاتكال على الله وإنطلاقاً من المبدأ الديمقراطي والرغبه بتحقيق المصلحة العامة وبعد مشاورات مع ابناء الدائرة الخامسة الكرام قررنا نحن الموقعين أدناه تشكيل قائمه 'الإتحاد والعمل' وذلك بهدف خوض غمارالإنتخابات النيابيه المقبله والمقرر إجرائها في 20 أيلول القادم عن الدائرة الخامسة محافظة العاصمة.
إن الإنتخابات النيابية المقبله هي موعد لتأسيس المجلس النيابي الثامن عشر وهو موعد لترسيخ الديمقراطية في مملكتنا الحبيبه وسوف ترتكز هذه القائمه على برنامج وطني شامل يكون أساساً لبرنامجها في المجلس القادم ويكون قاعدة أساسيه لعمل برلماني ديموقراطي منظم ومبني على أسس الكتل والبرامج يتم من خلاله تكوين أغلبية برلمانية مقتنعة بضرورة تفعيل دور البرلمان في الحياة الحزبيه والسياسية الأردنيه.
سوف نعمل بعون الله جميعا 'يد بيد' لرفعة هذا الوطن وازدهاره وتحقيق حياة أفضل وبناء أردن الغد والمحافظه على أمنه وإستقراره ونكون قد حققنا ما نصبو اليه جميعا' من استقرار وسلام عادل في المنطقة يضمن لإخواننا الفلسطينيين حقهم المشروع في إقامة دولتهم الفلسطينية المستقلة وعاصمتها القدس الشريف والاستقرار والسلام لإخواننا في سوريا والعراق وكافة الأقطار العربيه.
متوسمين الخير في كل أخ وأخت من أبناء الدائرة الخامسه الغيورين على مصلحة الوطن الذين ما كانوا يوما إلا عند حسن الظن بهم داعين الله أن يوفق من به الخير من مرشحي الدائره ليكون خادما و جنديا مخلصا من جنود قائد الوطن أبا الحسين و ناصرا لرسالته و أفكاره الإصلاحيه.
وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون
د. خلدون إسحاقات
م. رند عواد
د. زياد الحجاج
د. سراب شرف
م. عدنان السواعير العجارمه
المحامي عماد المساعفه العجارمه
م. فضيل النهار العبادي
الأستاذ لطفي الديراباني -



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

